# [postgresql] socket im falschen Verzeichnis

## pablo_supertux

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen habe ich bemerkt, dass mein postgres (dev-db/postgresql-server-9.1.4) das socket .s.PGSQL.5432 in /run/postgresql anlegen will und nicht startet, da /run beim jedem neuen Neustart neu generiert wird.

Ich habe /etc/conf.d/postgresql-9.1 überprüft und da habe ich

```

PGPORT="5432"

PGDATA="/etc/postgresql-9.1/"

DATA_DIR="/var/lib/postgresql/9.1/data"

```

und in /etc/postgresql-9.1/postgresql.conf und /etc/postgresql-9.1/pg_hba.conf haben keine Einstellung diesbezüglich. In /etc/init.d/postgresql-9.1 habe steht auch

```

configured_port=$(get_config port)

: ${configured_port:=${PGPORT}}

socket_path=$(get_config unix_socket_path)

: ${socket_path:=/var/run/postgresql}

...

start() {

   checkconfig || return 1

...

   start-stop-daemon --start \

      --user postgres \

      --exec /usr/lib/postgresql-9.1/bin/postgres \

      --env "PGPORT=${configured_port}" \

      ${extraenv} \

      --wait $((${START_TIMEOUT}*1000)) \

      --pidfile ${DATA_DIR}/postmaster.pid \

      -- -D ${PGDATA} --data-directory=${DATA_DIR} --silent-mode=true ${PGOPTS}

...

}

```

also verstehe ich nicht warum postgresql meint, die Socket Datei in /run/postgresql anstatt /var/run/postgresql anlegen zu müssen. Abhilfe schaffte ich mit einem mkdir -p /run/postgresql vor dem checkconfig.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was da los ist?

PS: mir ist aufgefallen, dass nachdem /etc/init.d/local gestartet wird, ein "clear" oder "reset" ausgeführt wird. Ich würde aber gerne, dass das output der init.d-Skripte nicht verschwindet, damit man die Fehlermeldungen lesen kann, wenn etwas schiefgeht. Ich finde aber niergends wo ich das abstellen kann.

----------

## Josef.95

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> PS: mir ist aufgefallen, dass nachdem /etc/init.d/local gestartet wird, ein "clear" oder "reset" ausgeführt wird. Ich würde aber gerne, dass das output der init.d-Skripte nicht verschwindet, damit man die Fehlermeldungen lesen kann, wenn etwas schiefgeht. Ich finde aber niergends wo ich das abstellen kann.

 

Jo, das wurde bei einem der letzten util-linux Updates geändert - siehe  *util-linux-2.21.2.ebuild pkg_postinst wrote:*   

> The agetty util now clears the terminal by default.  You
> 
> might want to add --noclear to your /etc/inittab lines.

 

----------

